# Where I can get a datasheet for a Video Tuner Card?



## ColdfireMC (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi guys. With a friend, I'm trying to make a "simple" driver for a Saa7130 card for a "homebrew" x86 "operating system" (its like a 32bit DOS). At the moment it's just a booting stub with a shell and a buggy compiler, but it's sufficient to work. We are trying to make work an old Quad SAA7130 based tuner Card for CCTV. We used the V4L driver from linux kernel, but linux it's too complicated and huge, and driver is Poorly documented(at least 700 lines without any single comment!) . We can barely can get some images, and control some registers, but we are having serious trouble trying to control DMA's, and some parameters, and image is overwritten in the same place all the time (I know, I need to hear VBI's and HBI's). Searching on google, we can't find any useful manual or datasheet, just promotional garbage and chip's pinouts. So I'm here to ask, if someone knows where can find more info about this card, or if there is no such thing, where I can find an easier to understand driver sourcecode? Is the FreeBSD port of Video4Linux a better option?

Thanks


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 17, 2015)

Have you seen this? Don't know if this is what you're looking for or this or if this is helpful.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 17, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Have you seen this? Don't know if this is what you're looking for or this or if this is helpful.


Those are the infamous datasheets. There's no other thing than pinouts there. I need Register and interrupt descriptions. I really want to avoid to dig even more in the linux kernel without know what I'm doing.


----------

